# Bestimmung Libellenlarve



## Garfield (19. März 2012)

Hallo,

kann man anhand der Libellenlarve bestimmen , was mal draus wird ?
Ich habe die hier gestern gefangen ( und zurückgesetzt ), und würde gern wissen was es ist.

Danke schon mal für eure Mühe,


----------



## Digicat (19. März 2012)

*AW: Bestimmung Libellenlarve*

Servus Jeannot

__ Vierfleck, Heidelibelle, __ Plattbauch, Blaupfeil .... usw.

Auf alle Fälle aus der Gattung der Segellibellen (Libellulidae)


----------

